

Pixels - Oculus
http://xkcd.com/1416/

======
CmonDev
Not too bad, but the Flash/Silverlight versions are usually much smoother:
[http://www.zoomquilt.org](http://www.zoomquilt.org)

I hope the web will become open to new technologies one day.

------
kohsuke
I keep zooming in and there's some story that's happening in these images.

------
teh_klev
Might be being a bit thick here, but what is supposed to be happening? When I
zoom the image disappears.

~~~
gknoy
Look near color boundaries. As you zoom in, there are different pictures
making up each pixel. Repeat. :)

~~~
teh_klev
Ah...seems to work now. Thought that was supposed to happen. Very good.

------
induscreep
Blank for me, on Chrome with adblock/disconnect.

------
seanmcdirmid
Wow, this is very clever. I'm still zooming...

